# Basilia identification



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

Can someone identify this Brasilia grinder for me? Sorry for poor photos...


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I think it is Brasilia RR45...Brasilia/Rossi go way back..

Considered (around here) as a great machine....They have 40 or 80 position adjustment...

Burrs cost ~18 pounds

How much?


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

That's good to know. I was looking at other Brasilia's and it didn't look much like the RR45, so thought it might be something else. It's very old. Nice to know burrs only cost ~£18.

Any further confirmation of model would be cool. Its got some exposed wires and missing the cup that goes underneath (what ever that does), so wonder if I can buy spares for this particular unit?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's definitely an rr45 spares are readily available and it can be modded to fit better in the home.


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks soundklinik and coffeechap for this, appreciated. Time to dig out some rr45 mods then I think, as I'm going to be going this route once it's in my hands...

Anyone know of any good source for spares as Brasilia website says they only deal with trade...

Anyone care to point out some mods on the site? I'll get the grinder in a few days and knowing me I'll have a few tests with it then strip it down for a thorough clean and rebuild.

Been told it has a missing cup that the coffee lands in - any ideas what this is?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> It's definitely an rr45 spares are readily available and it can be modded to fit better in the home.


Is there a smaller hopper available for these Dave?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

limes said:


> Thanks soundklinik and coffeechap for this, appreciated. Time to dig out some rr45 mods then I think, as I'm going to be going this route once it's in my hands...
> 
> Anyone know of any good source for spares as Brasilia website says they only deal with trade...
> 
> ...


If that's the one I spotted this morning you got a crackin deal.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

You're welcome, 

I looked on web to see what burrs are compatible. somebody might not have a "rossi rr45" blades, but have Eureka or Rancilio MD50 blades which are the same...

Don't worry about little missing parts, i don't have a hopper, i use a plastic yoghurt cup with bottom partially cut out that it flops down with weight of beans and prevents them from jumping out. And the doser is out too. just a hole

A small improvement you can do is to put a ONE! turn of plumbers' teflon tape on the bronze threads that adjust the burrs. it should go in nice and snug, it keeps the burrs free from play...

Burrs compatible to Rossi RR45:

*SPECS: LEFT TURN /64mm diameter/38mm inner dia./9mm thick/3 holes*

Rancilio MD50

ROSSI

SANTOS

AURORA

BRASILIA

EUREKA

OBEL-DSQ-EB

BTW it is Brasilia/Rossi= same thing when you look for parts


----------

